# Fishing Report Lake Livingston



## crzycajun08 (Mar 10, 2014)

Anyone been fishing lake livingston. Any fish biting?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Fishing has been tough on the south end, mostly the wind has been too strong for fishing.
The days i have been able to go it's been good one day and no bites the next.


You never know unless you go


----------



## crzycajun08 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks shad slinger you think next week will be better weather wise?


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

They will bite when the water warms up and I'm in the boat to show you how it's done


----------



## crzycajun08 (Mar 10, 2014)

We better go the dates I said then or I won't be able to till I get back in from offshore


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Pray for decent weather and its on


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Next week not looking much better, need some sun!!!!


You never know unless you go


----------



## tiberiuswade1 (Feb 21, 2015)

Fished just below dam and had very good luck in my yak. Had two rods going and they stayed bent, at some point had ro hold one rod between legs and reeled in the other(no time to put in holder). There was only one gate open, but they bite just as good. Tried to post this using my Samsung tab4, which had the pictures. It kept asking for http//: to my picture location??? So sending from Samsung S5 phone. Man had a great time and left them biting. Didn't want to clean that many. Most fish over 2lbs http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/03/01/a347deffaa7f880de5335a5a6e1c2aeb.jpg
[ATTACH]2037490._xfImport[/ATTACH][ATTACH]2037498._xfImport[/ATTACH][ATTACH]2037506._xfImport[/ATTACH][ATTACH]2037522._xfImport[/ATTACH][ATTACH]2037530._xfImport[/ATTACH]


----------



## crzycajun08 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures I'm heading down there Thursday where do u put in to get to dam?


----------



## crzycajun08 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for the pics where do u put in to get to dam?


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Put in off 1988 under bridge. You have to pay to launch at Browder marina 2 miles down from bridge , then come back.


----------



## crzycajun08 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks bowhntr


----------

